# Sub-Domain using Virtual Directory



## gagan007 (Aug 30, 2011)

I have a hosting account at Arvixe, obviously Windows hosting. While signing up, I didn't know (as there was no way of knowing it) that they have a limitation of 6 websites (even this was ok) but each sub-domain also counts as a website.

I am hosting 3 sites of my own (2 top level domains and one sub-domain) and 3 for my friends. Lately, it has become a necessity for us to add few more sub-domains but we can't due to that 6 website limitation. Naturally, I ranted about it for which I got a cool reply too. (you have to look for post by me, "Gagan")

*support.arvixe.com/index.php?/Knowledgebase/Article/View/96/1/hosting-plan-vs-domain-vs-website


Now I know that it is possible to use sub-domains using virtual directory. I have have created virtual directories using the CP, they are using Website Panel. I have been searching about this (web.config changes etc.) but couldn't make it work.

If anyone could help me regarding this, it would be great.


----------

